# Boas > Anacondas >  Anyone use a fogger?

## Andrew00

I'm trying to make my conda's terrarium as comfortable as possible seeing that they love humidity. The little guy has a water hid were he get plenty of moisture, but i was considering getting some type of fogger to keep the overall humidity a lot higher, Especially since he is in a terrarium with a screen top and the winters here in New England is extra dry. Anyone use this method at all? Would too high humidity be a concern? Thanks!

----------


## norm

Anacondas need a pool large enough to submerge their entire body. If you have that, you are good with humidity. He'll get all the way in the water when he feels like it.

----------


## scarface2jz

i have a fogger, works quite nicely but not all the time, just use it to bring up humidity tho, doesnt run continuously... i would get some plexi or wood to cover the screen cover for the most part, you lose ALOT of humidity that way, too high of humidity would be a problem of course, like posted above the large soaking area should provide sufficient humidity, but durring shed the fogger is perfect

----------

